# CNC Startup possibilities



## cdaniels (Apr 16, 2014)

I like to make mostly small stuff like boxes and cribbage boards and signs and what not. but i've been doing a lot of research on cnc machines. i'm really only looking at the x carve or the shark. I know i'm going to have to eventually upgrade but I feel like where I am I could have the potentialto make a good amount of money. anybody have any yay or neigh comments about them? i'm still trying to convince the with of the whole ordeal but i'm thinking of about $3000 advice is cool. i'm not trying to be like a commercial CNC operator, just want to offer custom engravings and boards and stuff like that.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

CNC is a great way to offer customization….
However, there is a learning curve.
Your (lack of) experience or expertise, with the softwares involved with cnc,
will greatly affect your "production" time and hence profitability.

Disclaimer: I have no CNC, CAD, CAM experience….
I do want a cnc though, for the same reasons as you.
I look forward to hearing what people say of the x carve & shark….


----------



## hotncold (Mar 4, 2014)

Just received my X-Carve 2 weeks ago. Build was fairly easy and after switching the spindle out for the DeWalt DWP611 mount, it cuts great.

DIYaholic said, " However, there is a learning curve." Ditto, ditto, ditto!

Learning how to deal with just getting the G-code to the machine (learning the software) has been much more time consuming (and a little frustrating) than anything else. The software can be anywhere from "free" to several thousand dollars and there are a plethora of choices.

I'm continuing to work with the "learning curve" but I must say, there is something "hypnotic" about watching the machine actually cut.


----------

